# New recording E. W. Korngold violin sonata in Estonia, Tallinn



## Ragner

Hello dear friends!

Here is our E. W. Korngold violon sonata video+rec.





Definately Very demanding and lovely piece! For many, its big suprise that Korngold has this lovely sonata aswell! Concerto is most famouse ofcourse.. but sonata is amazing.

Enjoy,
Regards


----------



## Pugg

I do have a CD with this work on it, it's on CPO label

*Korngold:**Violin Sonata in G major, Op. 6*

Tanzlied des Pierrot from Die tote Stadt, Op. 12

Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)

Caprice Fantastique (Wichtelmannchen from Marchenbilder, Op. 3)

Serenade from Der Schneemann

Ich ging zu ihm 'Gesang der Heliane' (from Das Wunder der Heliane, Op. 20)

Much Ado About Nothing, Op. 11: suite for violin (or cello) & piano

_Sonja van Beek (violin), Andreas Frölich (piano)
_


----------

